# Grid Down Exercise



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Where did we first hear about the grid down exercise? I thought I had heard about it on a government website. I also thought the local news was talking about it after the blackout movie. Well I have been searching various govt sites and there is nothing about the drill tomorrow. I work in a govt bldg and they were testing our intercom buttons this morning. Maybe that is just coincidental. Just odd as they dont normally do this.

It just seems as the ones in the know are jow being tight lipped about the exercise for tomorrow.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

By "grid down" are your referring to the "planned blackout" that was being talked about before the government shut down?


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah. I found where there was a thread aleeady started so I reposred my question there. But in light of stuff it just makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm afraid that if they shut down, it won't start back up. That's all I've got to say though. I don't think they're dumb enough to shut it down though. But go read the entire thread. There's a lot of good info.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> I'm afraid that if they shut down, it won't start back up. That's all I've got to say though.


The grid in the western hemisphere runs all the way from northern Canada, all down North America and Central America, and across the Panama Canal and all across South America. A shutdown of the whole thing (with *NO* damage anywhere) would take weeks, maybe months to re-start.

Just North America alone would take several weeks to get back going again....easily. The smallest plants would need to come online first in order to get the larger ones going.


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

LincTex said:


> The grid in the western hemisphere runs all the way from northern Canada, all down North America and Central America, and across the Panama Canal and all across South America. A shutdown of the whole thing (with NO damage anywhere) would take weeks, maybe months to re-start. Just North America alone would take several weeks to get back going again....easily. The smallest plants would need to come online first in order to get the larger ones going.


That's what this whole thing is about isn't it? Getting it up as fast as they can. Just looks like they're purposely causing disaster


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It was on spp.gov


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> It was on spp.gov


http://www.spp.org/
I can imagine a total grid shot down and its cost to re-start it ,I`m still looking for that information (exercise rumor ) because that`s what I think it is ,only a rumor.
But if exercise is what you want ,just pull the main breaker in your house for about a month or so and see what is like ,be fair and cut all utilities also ,like water and heating; it'll be fun .


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a simulation. They aren't flipping off the switch.

When they run a terrorist simulation they don't actually set off explosives.


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

labotomi said:


> It's a simulation. They aren't flipping off the switch. When they run a terrorist simulation they don't actually set off explosives.


There are those that would disagree with that statement lol


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

readytogo said:


> http://www.spp.org/
> I can imagine a total grid shot down and its cost to re-start it ,I`m still looking for that information (exercise rumor ) because that`s what I think it is ,only a rumor.
> But if exercise is what you want ,just pull the main breaker in your house for about a month or so and see what is like ,be fair and cut all utilities also ,like water and heating; it'll be fun .


No, spp.org is the wrong site. It was on spp.gov like I said before.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The test is called Grid Ex II. They had Grid Ex I without a power outage. I've on the wrong side of predictions before. I'm sitting this out, so to speak. I don't think there will be a nationwide power outage.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

They're doing a simulation probably because of how old our grid is. It's wearing out and they keep testing it on software programs and the like to see if something did happen and it did shut down if it would come back on. They're are also rumors of them going back and starting to "repave the old road" and just replace all of the old wiring and poles and all.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

What they really need to do is put more lines underground.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

My limited knowledge of EMP and high voltage power lines, it wouldn't matter from an EMP standpoint if they placed the lines under ground.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of Hurricane Sandy and similar problems, as well as making the grid more maintainable. If burying lines provided any EMP protection that would be a bonus.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*ok I got too know.....*

Is there going too be a power grid shut down tommorow or Thursday? Or is this another , "Chicken Little" situation again? Would they be so Stupid as too really shut down Power Grid's?

Cat and Turtle :scratch.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

catdog6949 said:


> Is there going too be a power grid shut down tommorow or Thursday? Or is this another , "Chicken Little" situation again? Would they be so Stupid as too really shut down Power Grid's?
> 
> Cat and Turtle :scratch.


There is supposed to be a "virtual" exercise.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Even our government is not stupid enough to shut down the power grid on purpose.
That's silly. How would we watch 'Dancing with the Stars'?


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know of any truth about the Chinese troops landing in Hawaii to participate in Grid Ex II exercise? If this is the case I think I am becoming a little more sceptic all of how stupid our government could be. Or not so Stupid but sinister.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

hitman3872 said:


> Anyone know of any truth about the Chinese troops landing in Hawaii to participate in Grid Ex II exercise?


It was the Japanese and it was called WWII


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Grid down exercize.*

Exercise only
http://www.fema.gov/pdf/privatesector/ps_notes_ttx_power.pdf


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

labotomi said:


> It was the Japanese and it was called WWII


Chinese soldiers training with U.S. troops in Hawaii

By Star-Advertiser news services

POSTED: 08:26 a.m. HST, Nov 11, 2013

Chinese troops are taking part in disaster relief exercises in Hawaii today, in what China's state media billed as the first time the country's soldiers have drilled on U.S. territory.

People's Liberation Army soldiers are taking part in humanitarian assistance drills in Hawaii until Thursday with thier U.S. counterparts, simulating relief operations after an earthquake hits a third country, according to a report on the website of the Communist Party's People's Daily newspaper.

Col. Bill Florig, chief of civil military operations for U.S. Army Pacific, said in announcing the exercises last month that the event is the largest between the United States and China armies.

"What we are trying to emphasize in this exchange is our inherent flexibility," Florig said. "They (China) are looking to see that flexibility that we have demonstrated so often in the past in disaster response."

Officials say the first two days of the exchange will be academic, while the field work will include practice with field equipment.

The United States will have 50 people participate, including soldiers and civilians from U.S. Army Pacific, the Hawaii Army National Guard, the Army Corps of Engineers and the Federal Emergency Management Agency. China is expected to bring 60 soldiers and observers.

The exchange is an annual exercise that is part of a security cooperation agreement established in 1998.

Last year in China, military officials discussed how they would respond to an earthquake.

This year's drills, which follow a series of naval exercises off Hawaii in September, reflect deepened military ties between the U.S. and China even as they square off over allegations of Chinese military hacking and China's territorial disputes with U.S. allies Japan and the Philippines.

Chinese ships are set to take part next year in the RIMPAC war games off the Hawaiian coast, multinational exercises that bring together militaries from across the Pacific Rim. While China has observed RIMPAC before, 2014 will mark the first time it's ever joined the drills.

Even as cooperation intensifies, competition between the two militaries is also on the rise. China's defense budget has more than doubled since 2006 and last year it commissioned its first aircraft carrier.

Still, the U.S. defense budget, the world's largest, is five times the size of China's announced military spending.

Admiral Samuel Locklear, commander of the U.S. Pacific Command, told reporters Nov. 5 that the Hawaii drills will help foster trust.

"These types of exercises give us a good place to start and to kind of get into the rhythm of understanding and trusting each other," Locklear said. "I think it'll be a great exercise."

____

Bloomberg News and the Associated Press contributed to this story.

Click here to download our mobile app for your iOS and Android device.


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a little unnerving to me.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

labotomi said:


> It's a simulation. They aren't flipping off the switch. When they run a terrorist simulation they don't actually set off explosives.


Damn, and I just put some popcorn in the microwave to watch the explosions! Bummer.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

hitman3872 said:


> Chinese soldiers training with U.S. troops in Hawaii
> <<snip>>


Did you take my post and picture of Japanese kamikaze swimmers seriously?


----------

